# Just How powerful can a slingshot be?



## JustSlingIt

I'm currently using a diablo pro, with magnum bands. Im mainly using 8mm steel shot (they're cheap as chips in the UK, 2000 for 20 quid incl next day delivery) and its fairly powerful, but I'm not sure its as powerful as some may be.

It will go through one side of a beer can and that's about it, I have some 12mm balls which hit harder but don't penetrate.

Are flat bands more powerful?

How powerful are your slingshots, what will they punch through?

I want to eventually hunt, and I feel that the Barnett is more of a target plinker than a hunting tool.


----------



## treefork

Don't worry about the penetration . The bigger ammo hits harder and is more effective when hunting . " Blunt force trauma " with slingshots .


----------



## Urban Fisher

Technically it's not so much the slingshot, rather it's the bands. I can buy the most expensive slingshot versus a free natural cut fork, string them up with the identical bands and powerwise....they should be pretty dam close.

I'm surprised the set up your using is only able to penetrate one side of a can. I will admit I don't know much about the magnum bands, however even a decent set of bands should be able to fly right through both sides of a can. Read up here about the various bands and the performace they can offer. As a general rule...you need to be flinging that ammo at at least 200 fps for it to be able to get a clean kill shot on small game.

But if you want to step it up...think about a slingbow. With some very strong bands, a slingbow can be a very powerful weapon


----------



## wll

JustSlingIt said:


> I'm currently using a diablo pro, with magnum bands. Im mainly using 8mm steel shot (they're cheap as chips in the UK, 2000 for 20 quid incl next day delivery) and its fairly powerful, but I'm not sure its as powerful as some may be.
> 
> It will go through one side of a beer can and that's about it, I have some 12mm balls which hit harder but don't penetrate.
> 
> Are flat bands more powerful?
> 
> How powerful are your slingshots, what will they punch through?
> 
> I want to eventually hunt, and I feel that the Barnett is more of a target plinker than a hunting tool.


As powerful as you want it to be within certain limitations.

This is 3/4" sheet rock, that I sent a 3/4oz lead weight (314gr) through like butter at about 20yds ... I have done the same thing at well over thirty yards with this hunting set up .. a Daisy F-16 slingshot, 5/16"OD tubes (looped Chinese size tubes would even be better).









wll


----------



## JustSlingIt

Cheers for the replies, sorry yes I realize the bands are the major factor, give the rest I just a frame.

I'm just quite intrigued as to how powerful a slingshot can be made.

As for hunting with a slingbow, unfortunately its illegal to hunt using any kind of arrow/ flechette or dart in the UK.

I might try rebanding my Diablo but I quite want to try flat bands so I may keep my Diablo as is for target practice and have a separate set up for hunting.

That sheet rock shot looks quite impressive!


----------



## wll

JustSlingIt said:


> Cheers for the replies, sorry yes I realize the bands are the major factor, give the rest I just a frame.
> 
> I'm just quite intrigued as to how powerful a slingshot can be made.
> 
> As for hunting with a slingbow, unfortunately its illegal to hunt using any kind of arrow/ flechette or dart in the UK.
> 
> I might try rebanding my Diablo but I quite want to try flat bands so I may keep my Diablo as is for target practice and have a separate set up for hunting.
> 
> That sheet rock shot looks quite impressive!


That sheet rock is tough stuff, at first I thought it had bounced out because I heard a smash after I heard it hit the sheet rock ... the smash I heard was the sound of the 314gr ammo smashing the old wooden wall behind it !

wll


----------



## jazz

JustSlingIt said:


> I'm just quite intrigued as to how powerful a slingshot can be made.


As powerful as one can stretch, I guess..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## wll

it is all about the type of elastic, the ammo weight the static length, the draw length and the type of release you have. You can put the same set up in a few shooters hands and the speed will probably be different. There are many variables to this game for sure.

wll


----------

